# Brinkmann Smoke n-Grill



## htc (Jun 19, 2005)

I just found a Brinkmann Smoke n-Grill at a garage sale for $5!!! All of the pieces are in tact and the unit was assembled with no missing pieces. A bonus is that it included one extra grilling grate and a electric heating element for the charcoal!!

I am so excited that I went out and bought some preseasoned pork loin (some sort of Italian flavor) and am in the process of smoking the meat as we speak!  I honestly don't think it will turn out very good, since this is my first time, but you never know! If it turns out good, I'm going to give it to my Dad for Father's day tomorrow.

I have two pieces of meat (ea about 1.9 pounds) and followed the instructions on Brinkmanns website: 7 pounds of charcoal, 2 cups of wood chips (per my wood chip bag) and plan to leave it in the smoker for about 3 hours.

If anyone sees this post tonight and sees anything I did wrong, please let me know!!!    Cross your fingers!!


----------



## htc (Jun 19, 2005)

Things I've learned from trying to smoke the pork tonight:

- don't use the smoker if I don't have enough charcoal
-since using wood chips, add more chips every 30 min or so.

I had to finish up the pork on my gas grill (on low) because I ran out of charcoal. Oh well, live and learn...


----------



## jkath (Jun 19, 2005)

But, now you know!
Isn't it great when you find goodies like that?

I recently found some amazing skewers (the nice heavy, forged kind with a large hook) at an Estate Sale. I used all 16 of 'em last night on the grill and the family went crazy!


----------



## htc (Jun 19, 2005)

This is the best deal I've found in a long time! Last one was a t-shirt at Target for $1.50.


----------



## Raine (Jun 20, 2005)

Try practicing with whole chickens (they are cheap) or butts(they are more forgiving).  A loin is lean, so it will be drier.

Instead of wood chips, get some chunks. About fist size is good, and you don't have to soak the chunks.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## htc (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Rainee! 

p.s. the loin turned out pretty good. I pulled it off at 155 degrees and it didn't get too dry. It was really good on a french bread, made little sandwiches.


----------

